# Is she getting close? White dischage that looks like glue?



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

My doe Vera has a white discharge now that looks pretty much exactly like elmer's glue. It is thick enough to string down from her vulva. I don't think it is the mucus plug, she lost an obvious goober about two days ago that was quite thick. I am waiting for my pics to load from the camera so I can attach a pic. Is this a pre-labor sign? Is she getting close, as in maybe later today or tonight? 

She did not have this when I fed this am. It started after I let the girls out of their pens to run around inside the barn (ugh, freezing rain!) after I put her up on the milkstand to take udder pics. No amber colored goo yet, just the white glue looking stuff. 

Ligaments are so low that I can barely make them out after careful palpating of the area. Vulva is reddish and puffy. Udder is not strutted or shiney yet but is noticeably fuller. Sides may be a touch more dropped but not extreme. I do not see any other obvious labor signs yet, although she is licking her lips a little more then normal. Could be the animal cookies though. :wink: :scratch: 

I came back up to the house for now and am listening to her on my baby moniter. Nothing odd sounding yet. I can hear quiet munching. 

These will be my first goat kids ever. So excited!!! :stars: :leap: 

Thanks so much in advance!!! I love all the great advice on this forum. :greengrin: 

I hope it is ok to also post this on her kidding thread in the waiting room forum also. 

Tracy


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Is she getting close? White dischage that looks like glu*

Exciting!!! It sounds like she is getting ready. It could be a long while, though. We are there with you right now. I am starting to go a little nutty waiting.


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Is she getting close? White dischage that looks like glu*

Thanks Kannm!

Here is the pics. :greengrin:




























Tracy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Is she getting close? White dischage that looks like glu*

Babies soon...happy Kidding.... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Is she getting close? White dischage that looks like glu*

I agree! Congrats and I hope everything goes smoothly and can't wait to hear about the new kids!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Is she getting close? White dischage that looks like glu*

thats what my alpine looked like, 5 minutes before kidding, but she was on day 156. 
Keep an eye on her! what day is she on?


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Is she getting close? White dischage that looks like glu*

Thanks Toth Boers and HoosierShadow.

She is talking a little bit more over the moniter now. Just quite little baas at the moment. Probably saying she is bored and wants to go outside. 

Alaska Boers,

She is on day 141 so is in the safe zone. Her breeder told me that her girls tend to go closer to 147 on average but she has had kids as early as 140 in the past.

I am praying for a nice smooth delivery with properly presented kids for my first kidding. ray: If not God forbid, I am prepared to go in if needed. I have had to go into foaling mares to correct things like a leg back presentation. A full sized mare cannot foal with a leg back. It is a lot roomier in a mare of course but I am capable of helping if it is needed as long as my hand fits. *knock on wood lots* that I am not jinxing myself saying this.

Tracy


----------

